# Mullet bite is still going on the Choctawhatchee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here at the mullet holes in the east end of Choctawhatchee Bay (estaurary system) the holes are still producing very well. Of course not every day is a very good day, but for the most part the god's have blessed my sojourns. Yesterday a friend fished a particular hole and didn't do squat, but today BillyB and I fished the same spot and got 49 by about 10 o'clock. On Monday I took a new friend on his 2nd mullet trip to this same hole and he got 19 out of 38. That's excellent for a brand new guy to the mullet hook/line sport. Of course we used the little gold hook.. I don't think I have used a snatch rod with treble hook more than 4 or 5 times since being introduced to the gold hook a couple of years ago.

It was such a nice tranquil morning that God had provided for us. The bite was not fast and furious, but the pace was good enough we had to stay alert. On up in the morning a friend showed up fishing for redfish. He had been throwing a castnet for live bait and finally got enough to fish for reds. Reds had been right there in the hole but a couple of hours earlier. We chatted and he joined us to fish. Wanted 3 mullet for supper so we loaned him a rod and caught supper.

Believe it or not! After months of mullet fishing I'm going bream fishing Friday on the river. it's a mess, but I need a change of pace.


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

There is an "ART" to that..and I don't have it! Tried the snatching method on my one and only mullet fishing trip with group about 45 years ago. All they did was laugh at me as they caught one after the other & me zero. Never tried again however kudos to Fish Walton and others whom have mastered the skills.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

ScoutEmUp said:


> There is an "ART" to that..and I don't have it! Tried the snatching method on my one and only mullet fishing trip with group about 45 years ago. All they did was laugh at me as they caught one after the other & me zero. Never tried again however kudos to Fish Walton and others whom have mastered the skills.





ScoutEmUp said:


> There is an "ART" to that..and I don't have it! Tried the snatching method on my one and only mullet fishing trip with group about 45 years ago. All they did was laugh at me as they caught one after the other & me zero. Never tried again however kudos to Fish WThealton and others whom have mastered the skills.





ScoutEmUp said:


> There is an "ART" to that..and I don't have it! Tried the snatching method on my one and only mullet fishing trip with group about 45 years ago. All they did was laugh at me as they caught one after the other & me zero. Never tried again however kudos to Fish Walton and others whom have mastered the skills.


The snatching technique has probably not changed much since the beginning of time. However usiing a small gold hook with cork it's like fishing for bream Just watch the cork and when it jiggles or goes under just snap your wrist like using a bream-buster. 
Want to try it again? Come on over and see what it's all about.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wish somebody would invite me to go mullet fishing.
jack


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

jack2 said:


> i wish somebody would invite me to go mullet fishing.
> jack


I told JB yesterday you wanted to go. He said all you have to do is massage him. That is what he just said to SoutEmUp. My boat has been in the shop since 6/28 so I have only got to go when asked. JB has a lot of different people he fishes with so get on his schedule. He said yesterday he was going to slow down and only go fishing on M, W and F so it may take time to get a spot on his calendar.


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks a bunch for offer! With all the valuable fishing tips and info on this forum however helpful, nothing takes the place of visual and veteran direction. I have had way too many offshore boats, however as age has crept right up (as I remember being told many years ago it would) decided to slow down and take up inshore/river fishing. Hmmm, not as easy as I thought! 
I do know that what is considered a trash fish or bait to some, if they are fresh, smoked or fried mullet have always been one of my many favorites. Just two or three "fresh" every once in a while for a dinner meal would be great.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure how old you are but JB is no spring chicken. He is in his 80's but he gets around better than me at 64.


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

Ha, I just turned 67...retired 2 years ago and sold offshore fishing boat, just got to where it seemed like too much work with cleanup & all. 
Picked up a shallow drafting boat easy to handle & clean, had plans of fishing 2 to 3 days a week during the week and noticed many times all the post and great reports...all the time by JB, right down the alley of what I wanted to do with a little Red & trout fishing thrown in but found out real quick I haven't anywhere had the stamina he has! Have had other thinks get in the way & coupled with weather, lucky to go once or twice a month if I felt good enough to go. Sure hope that can change!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, billy. i will send jb a pm today.
i would consider it an honor to fish with you and him. i really like to read his threads.
jack


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My church is closed down for this month so went mullet fisning today. Wow, what a nice cool non-humid morning,, at least until about mid=day. We managed to put 24 nice fat ones in the box. Not bad after a couple of weeks of very little activity.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Couple of friends went after mullet yesterday and fished 4 hours, zero bites. Five boats at hole caught 2 mullet between all of them. That's mullet fishing.....feast or famin!


----------

